# Golf - Driving The Ball Long



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Golf - Driving The Ball Long
By Michael Russell 

No matter what anyone says, everybody wants to hit the golf ball a mile. When we see Tiger Woods and John Daly on TV hitting the ball 350 yards, we are envious. We desire to do the same thing when we get together with our Saturday foursome. It's only natural to want to drive the golf ball as far as possible.

While you may never be able to hit your drives as long as Phil Mickelson, you can still learn how hit the ball farther off the tee. You can also lower your golf handicap and develop a much better technique.

These 7 keys will help you increase your driving distance:

- Give yourself a wider stance for increased stability
- If you're right-handed, point your left toe more inline to the target
- Waggle the club head back and forth over the ball
- Stay calm and don't hurry your backswing
- Take the club back as far as possible on your backswing
- Swing harder and put more of your right hand into the hitting the ball
- Take full advantage of the elements, especially the wind

Good technique promotes good shots. Of course, that's easier said than done. You should always practice your technique as often as possible on the golf practice range. Whether you're driving, putting, chipping, or hitting pitch shots. Practice your technique. Remember, good technique begins with your addressing the ball.

When you've decided on your target and determined your ball's path, get set up in an address that is designed to give you maximum power. Be sure to widen your stance, which gives you more stability and provides a solid base to allow a more powerful golf swing. You want approximately 60% of your body weight on your left side. This will give you a more powerful coil.

Greg Norman will do a couple of other things to generate more power when he swings. He will point his left toe toward the target slightly and he waggles the club above the golf ball, which gives him a smooth one-piece takeaway. It also gives him more rhythm in his swing.

When you're at the top of your backswing, be sure to turn your shoulders a full 90 degrees. Your back should actually be facing the target. Look at John Daly when he drives the golf ball. He has a massive shoulder turn. Many players ask him all the time how he does it. He says it's due to having a sound technique and a wide swing arc. He always has a rhythm to his golf swing and is never out of sync on his swing.

After you reach the top of your backswing, you're ready to begin the downswing. Do not rush your downswing. If you do, you'll have an increased chance of swinging straight down on the ball and eliminating any power you had going. You will also most likely chilli dip and miss hit the golf ball. Look at Fred Couples and his downswing. It's nearly flawless.

Make sure to keep your left arm straight during your transition. When you keep your arm straight it enables the club head to remain square and hit the ball properly. Don't have a herky-jerky swing. Keep your golf swing smooth. Picture yourself hitting through the ball, not just to it. Hit hard with your right hand.

Be sure to take advantage of the playing elements to help give you more distance. Especially using the wind to your advantage. When you have the wind at your back, tee the golf ball higher than normal. This gives you a higher ball flight with more carry in the air. That means greater distance.

When you're playing into the wind you want the opposite. Tee the ball down a little more than usual.

Once you've practiced these golf techniques, you will begin to see dramatic improvements in distance and control. Who knows, you may even start driving the ball like John Daly.

Michael Russell

Michael Russell - EzineArticles.com Expert Author


----------

